# Eclipse trailers?



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any expierence with them? I've heard the good and the bad so I have been researching. I'm looking into the 2013 3 horse slant model. It's a 3h slant WP SM EXT. (not sure what that all means!) I know it's bigger then there 'regular' model but smaller then the warm blood. So it's there medium sized trailer. I'm concerned that my horse won't fit in it length wise. He's a stocky 15 hand paint. The stalls are roughly 9 feet long from corner to corner but when I measured from the middle of the stall where his head approx would be to the middle where his butt would be it came to about 7 1/2 feet. I measured my horse length wise and that's what it came out to me as well for him. 

According to the eclipse chart though he definitely should fit but I'm not sure. I don't want to dump 15k on a trailer and my horse end up not fitting. 

Thy do, however have the same trailer in warm blood size but its only a 2 horse. I always want to go with the bigger one but I'm afraid that may be too big. 

The 3h slant is 7'6'' tall and 6'8'' wide. The one thing I did not like about the 3h is that there's a gap between the ramp and trailer about the width of my foot where the hinges are. I would deff modify that before anything. 

Does anyone own or have expierence with eclipses?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Personally I wouldn't like the 6' wide....do they not come any wider?


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

It's 6'8'' wide
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Don't know about 3-horse slant, but Hoofprints in Sand got 2-horse slant and couldn't fit her pony in (she has smaller size qh). She ended up exchanging it to 2-horse straight.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Here we go... http://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/eclipse-trailers-81885/


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, I read that which is what got me worried! Her trailer though I believe was the smallest model. I'm looking at the medium sized model and the next biggest is a warm blood size but I feel like that may be too big. According to eclipses website it says my gelding will fit but maybe I'm just overly paranoid.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I was looking into slant Eclipse too, and ended up getting Adam instead. Couldn't be happy so far.


----------



## JMWeldy (Dec 23, 2012)

I have a 3 horse slant but it's 8.5 feet wide. Hubby's horse has been accused of being half draft so he's a big boy and he has tons or room. My trailer also has mangers.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

They say my guy will fit but who knows. Have been waiting 3 days to hear back from the bank on a loan when they said it would only take an hour. *sigh*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I towed an Eclipse last year for a friend. It towed like a sack of potatoes. I wasn't impressed. I think you would be better off with a used version of a nicer brand.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

So far were still waiting on the bank. We got approved for the loan as long as we payed off one of the credit cards we had and now were still waiting to hear back from the bank about the loan. *sigh* I get so impatient. 

And what do you mean by 'it towed like a sack of potatoes'? 
Was it Heavy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't really describe it. I can't feel my featherlite behind me, but the Eclipse felt really heavy. I think the axles are set in a different spot than my trailer. If you can test tow one, give it a ride before you buy.


----------

